# Lamb burgers , spanakopita pie and Greek salad + appetizer



## jcam222 (Feb 29, 2020)

Well as you can probably tell from the title I was really in the mood for some Greek flavors tonight. I love a good lamb burger and who doesn't love a good Greek salad? Did a little Google work and come up with this pie spin on spanakopita.  The appetizer was me winging it as I walked through the grocery store looking at ingredients.

First up I started the pie. It is out of my comfort zone and I figure it would take the most time.

First up is a keto crust.

2 1/2 cups almond flour
1 beaten egg
1/2 tsp salt
1/4 cup coconut oil (measured dry then melted)








Melt the coconut oil and whip the egg. Mix it all together. Its kind of crumbly at first but comes together nicely.







I put the dough in a 9" pan and in the oven for 10 - 12 minutes @ 350F. While it was baking I worked on the filling.
Filling:

20 oz.  of frozen spinach thawed and liquid pressed out.
8 oz. feta cheese
4 oz. cream cheese
4 cloves of garlic minced
1 tbsp fresh minced dill
4 large eggs beaten
Soften the cream cheese and then mix all ingredients together. Spoon the filling into the pie crust and back into the oven it goes at 350F for about 40 minutes. Bake until a toothpick comes out of center clean and it feels solid.  Here is mine fresh out of the oven.







Next up time to make a spice mix for the burgers and get the burgers mixed.

Lamb Burgers

2 lbs. ground lamb
1 cup of crumbled feta cheese
4 cloves of garlic minced
1 1/2 tsp oregano
1 tsp each salt, pepper, cumin and rosemary
1/2 tsp coriander







I made this into 4 half pounders and a smaller one from what remained. These will go in the broiler for 8 to 9 minutes per side once I get the rest of the meal ready to roll.






Next I made a nice Greek salad. Pretty straight forward romaine, cucumber, kalamata olives, roma tomato, red onion and feta. Garnished with some nice pepperoncini and a sprinkle of oregano. We will just have a simple olive oil vinaigrette with this.









Need to make a little tzatziki sauce for the burgers. I do a lower carb version using sour cream in place of Greek yogurt. Forgot to take a pic but here is an old pic of the ingredients last time when I made gyro sliders.
1 cup sour cream
1 grated cucumber
2 cloves garlic minced
2 tbsp dill  ( I used fresh, if dry cut to 1 tbsp)
1 tbsp lemon juice
salt to taste







Last up is the appetizer. A pesto parmesan crisp with basil goat cheese and a touch of olive tapenade.






Here are a couple shots of the meal plated. Really never got a shot that does it justice as this thing was CRAZY good.











Well that's a wrap. By far one of my favorite meals in the last month or more. The burger flavor was off the hook good and the tzatziki a great compliment to it. The spinach pie is a keeper for sure and a Greek salad is always money. Thanks for looking!!


----------



## BandCollector (Feb 29, 2020)

You are either a Greek or should be one!

Very nice menu and beautiful presentation.  From your recipes all should have  tasted GREAT!

I like your different take on the spanakopita.  I usually make mine with the traditional filo dough.

Looks really tasty and in my opinion this thread should be spinning on the carousel!

Big Like,

John


----------



## jcam222 (Feb 29, 2020)

BandCollector said:


> You are either a Greek or should be one!
> 
> Very nice menu and beautiful presentation.  From your recipes all should have  tasted GREAT!
> 
> ...


Thanks John! Not Greek but love Mediterranean flavors a lot. I do Keto diet so can’t have the phyllo so did the almond pie crust. I’m actually looking around to see if I can find a Keto alternative to the phyllo as I would love that for this and other dishes as well.


----------



## BandCollector (Feb 29, 2020)

Well,

I  am dubbing you an honorary Greek!!!

Take care my friend,

John


----------



## flatbroke (Feb 29, 2020)

Opa!


----------



## Sowsage (Feb 29, 2020)

Looks awesome! All of it! Ive never done a lamb burger but with all the flavors you have going on there I'm sure I would absolutely love it! As always very nice job and a big like from me!


----------



## Omnivore (Feb 29, 2020)

All of those flavors sound so good together. Loving the almond flour crust too.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Feb 29, 2020)

Those flavors are spectacular! Lamb is my favorite in any form.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 29, 2020)

Looks great to me. Growing up in NJ, Greek Diners are everywhere. I'm a huge fan of the food. Unfortunately, the only Lamb locally to me now is $12.99 per pound Loin Chops. Not exactly a cut to grind for Burgers. I'd give the Pie a shot...JJ


----------



## sawhorseray (Mar 1, 2020)

Beautiful presentation and a fine piece of work, I'd look forward to sitting down to that meal, Like! RAY


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 1, 2020)

What a fantastic looking meal!
I bet those lamb burgers were to die for!
Al


----------



## tx smoker (Mar 1, 2020)

BandCollector said:


> Looks really tasty and in my opinion this thread should be spinning on the carousel!



Jeff, that meal is absolutely awe inspiring. Just gorgeous. Everything about it is perfect from prep to presentation. I cannot believe all the amazing keto meals you're putting together. I gotta chime in with John here. This is certainly deserving of a ride on the carousel.

Looks amazing!!
Robert


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Mar 1, 2020)

Great lookin' meal Jeff!

*GREAT BIG LIKE!*

John


----------



## xray (Mar 1, 2020)

Wow Jeff!! Every Keto meal you make, you just out do yourself and get better and better!!

Are you sure you’re losing weight? I feel like I’m gaining poundage just looking at the meal.

Does phyllo dough/paper have enough carbs in it to knock you out of ketosis? I always figured it didn’t have much since it’s so thin.

Big Like!!


----------



## jcam222 (Mar 1, 2020)

xray said:


> Wow Jeff!! Every Keto meal you make, you just out do yourself and get better and better!!
> 
> Are you sure you’re losing weight? I feel like I’m gaining poundage just looking at the meal.
> 
> ...


Lol thanks. Honestly I have been stalled for awhile but have not been gaining. Most of what I do plating pics of gets eaten in a smaller quantity haha but not always. I am getting ready to do a few weeks of the “egg diet” 5 days a week with weekends off to normal Keto to kickstart things.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 1, 2020)

Aw, Man---That all looks Awesome, Jeff!!!
Heck-of-a-Job!!!
I Like!!

Bear


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Mar 2, 2020)

OMG Jeff that is amazing! The keto king strikes again. I have never had a lamb burger before. You think they would go well on the grill? Big LIKE man!


----------



## jcam222 (Mar 2, 2020)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> OMG Jeff that is amazing! The keto king strikes again. I have never had a lamb burger before. You think they would go well on the grill? Big LIKE man!


Would be awesome on the grill for sure. Thanks!


----------



## disco (Mar 2, 2020)

Marvelous meal! Big like!


----------

